# im goin to get a blue ringed octopus



## Coldpiranha

i found a site where i can get one and im goin tog et a safe little secure tank witha really nice tight lid so his little ass wont escape and i wont die ill be careful.


----------



## JesseD

where are u getting it from??

*BE CAREFULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MethodX

How long could an octopus really live outside the water? Would it even survive that long if it got out??


----------



## wrathofgeo

blue ringed? arent they poisonous or something?


----------



## Andrew

Don't Buy A Blue Ringed Octopus, IIRC unless you get medical treatment within 3 minutes of the sting you are DEAD.

IF you must have an octopus, get a different species.


----------



## thoroughbred

to each his own just be careful dont want to die becuse u tried to move decor lol


----------



## thoroughbred

check it out nothing to f*ck with no antidote look at only way to survive it

http://www.didyouknow.cd/animals/octopus.htm


----------



## MethodX

Hehe hope ya got a doctor around 24/7 to massage your heart when it bites you.


----------



## wrathofgeo

lol some crazy sh*t


----------



## Vampor

that fish can kill you like nothing, i hope you dont have smaller borthers or sisters or kids around...


----------



## eatfish

i dont believe there is an antivenom for the blue ring, i think it is a nerotoxin witch attacks the nervous system. therefor you get bit you wig out and die. if you must have a octopus get a different species if you must have a blue ring get a picture.


----------



## eatfish

oh and if you do get a blue ring you one crazy sonafabitch


----------



## Petzl88

Dang. That is all I can say.

What is the site? How much is it?


----------



## thePACK

not a good investment ..they do not do well in captivate...if your lucky will last you a month.like watching money burn in front of you....and do remember accident happens..


----------



## GARGOYLE

Your nuts. But hey, just take some damn pics.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

your crazy!


----------



## KRSwop1

I used to have one. It's an awsome creature. It was in a 10 gallon and it never tried to escape. I also had another octopus. I forgot what kind it was. LFS just called it a common octopus. It had two spots below it's eyes that would turn a purpleish color. the other more common one was bigger and cooler. That site that was posted was not entirely correct. they always show the blue rings. they just pulse and get brighter when they get pissed off. I returned the bluering after about two months of my mom nagging me to return it. That's when I got the other one. Oh, and to keep it from escaping, I have heard of people puting artificial turf on the inside of the tank. they cut it about two inches wide and line the top of the inside of their tanks. I hear that the octopus don't likehow it feels. hope this helps.


----------



## tecknik

Haha, how crazy!


----------



## Judazzz

Don't get an animal like that: they are *no* pets!!!

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Lahot

if you're gonna get it, get a huge life insurance policy and put P-Fury down as the beneficiary!


----------



## hays98

once you see the ring it's to late















from the movie the ring


----------



## ineedchanna

what site? I want to get one too!


----------



## Piran-huhs?

Lahot said:


> if you're gonna get it, get a huge life insurance policy and put P-Fury down as the beneficiary!


























DO IT!!!


----------



## piranha45

no, read RDay's thread and shut your retarded mouths


----------



## Alexraptor

Insanity lol.

Getting yer finger or hand taken off by a rhombeus or a school of piranha's is one thing.

getting bitten by a blue ring is diffrent


----------



## o snap its eric

deadly....


----------



## v4p0r

Goddamn you guys wanting blue ring octos are purely retarded i hope you all get them i will personally nominated you for a darwin award after it kills you. It would be cool to have an octo for my sw tank but i sure as hell dont want a poisonous one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

v4p0r said:


> Goddamn you guys wanting blue ring octos are purely retarded i hope you all get them i will personally nominated you for a darwin award after it kills you. It would be cool to have an octo for my sw tank but i sure as hell dont want a poisonous one.


----------



## piranha45

well said :nod:


----------



## MethodX

I don't understand this forum sometimes. You have people telling others that get angry to shut up because its just an opinion and different people want different things in one thread. Then you go over to another thread and the same people that told others to calm down are bashing someone elses idea. Come on guys keeping a wild creature whether poisonous or not is just that same as keeping any other. Yes there are dangers in keeping some creatures and if you do so choose to keep one I would hope that you would be extremely careful. You can tell someone it might not be a good idea without calling them a complete idiot, and then to top it all off you tell them if they do it to make sure they take videos?? So you would like to see this creature as much as they would?? You can laugh and give your own opinion without bashing someone elses at the same time, I thought we were here to help each other out.....


----------



## rday

i thought thats what i did... and i dont see how you can compare keeping one of the most deadly animals in the world (that will only live for 6 months) to keeping a neon tetra, another wild creature. i think the reason for the shup up comments and you're retarded comments are because some one posts a thread that says "what do you think if i get XXX" and everyone says no, its bad for the animal, no it could kill you, blah blah blah and then the next day they post "im getting XXX" its the same as when someone says "can i put a piranha in a 10 gallon tank" and then tommorow posts and says, "i got 2 piranha for my 10g". i feel like some of my posts today have been me saying over and over dont do this, dont get that, but sometimes thats the way it is. certain things should not be kept by humans in captivity. to think we have the right to pluck something out of its home for our ammusement is arrogant.


----------



## MethodX

certain things should not be kept by humans in captivity. to think we have the right to pluck something out of its home for our ammusement is arrogant.

Certain things? Every animal we keep is for our own amusement.... What you say makes no sense, and yes keeping a blue ring octupus or a little tetra is EXACTLY the same... Think about it.....


----------



## rday

no, they are not the same. a blue ring octopus, any octopus for that matter, will generally not do well in captivity. 9 times out of 10 they will escape from the aquarium and dry up and die. many animals cannot be given the things necessary to live in a home aquarium. anemones, for example, are essentially immortal in the wild, but if you keep one for 1 year in a home aquarium is is considered a smashing success. that is in no way comperable to a neon tetra which can live in my aquarium better than if it were in the wild, as it is fed everyday and has absolutely 0 chance of predation. think about it.


----------



## MethodX

I agree with you in the fact that not everyone should keep an octopus. I wouldnt because I know nothing about them. What I am saying is IF you know what you are doing keeping any wild creature can be very beneficial to that creature. Im sure octupus do very poor in aquariums because the people keeping them do not know what they are doing. A neon tetra is a very easy animal to keep and does not need special care which is why they live so much better. If you can give that blue ring octopus the special care it needs, go for it......


----------



## rday

i agree. if you can provide whatever special care an animal needs and can be sure you can give a reasonable chance of survival (not just for a month or a couple months) than it is not catagorically wrong. but this whole blue ring octo topic just began a couple days ago and all the sudden people are saying im going to get one... i don't think they should because it could kill themselves and the animal. i dont believe they have the expertise to keep such an animal in a way that is beneficial to the animal. but i do stand by the statement that certain animals should never be kept by humans. how about i reword that to say "certain animals should never be kept by amature aquarium keepers."


----------



## Judazzz

piranha45 said:


> no, read RDay's thread and shut your retarded mouths


 Yes, it's bad for our amount of members... Imagine our Aquarank plummiting *_shivers_*


----------



## Coldpiranha

yea seriously guys settle down im just very fascinated by them.i will be careful and i am getting one for sure ill post the site for the rest of u who want one also


----------



## Coldpiranha

im very careful wit my pets and i treat my piranha and all the best i can and i think i do a good job and i think i can make the little ocotpus live for awhile because ive been reading about them for awhile 2 and i know about all the cautions that come along wit the little creature that im willing to take. to get one go to www.thepetstop.com for anyone else who wants one. all u need is a 6 or 7 gallon tank also so its easy to take care of which is another advantage of having one because there not that hard to take care for too. so im pretty sure ill manage


----------



## Innes

Blue ringed octopusses are not suitable for captivity, they should be banned.

please do not buy one or even think about buying one - in terms of what you can and cant keep, consider this one off limits.


----------

